# how about those winter coats



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

how many of ur in-house dogs grow winter coats?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

last winter, mine never really got a thick coat...


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Rockys stays about the same. As far as I know he has never blown his coat and he is almost 3


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: lcht2how many of ur in-house dogs grow winter coats?


 what do you mean your in house dogs? do you mean dogs that aren't left outside all of the time? they get their winter coats whether they live indoors or outdoors.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Mine always have. Morgan didn't spend much time outside last winter and had a very full coat - which you don't really notice until it falls out all over the house!

It rarely gets below zero here, most winters it doesn't go below 10 deg. Where I lived in Mass, it was colder on average. I didn't notice much difference in coat when we moved.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

after all of that shedding they do in summer when that grows back isn't that their winter coat ????


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girllast winter, mine never really got a thick coat...


after all of that summer shedding when that gows in, isn't that their winter coat???


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Depends on where you live, I would think in Michigan dogs would get a very heavy coat. Suppose that if the summer was cool-ish and the dogs didn't spend much time outside, they wouldn't loose their winter fur and it would appear they didn't grow a winter coat.

Morgan is a close coat so it's easy for me to see how much coat she gets - she looks like a bigger bitch in March compared to how she looks right now.

Which brings me to a quandary - my house was particularly hairy last time I cleaned. I know it's not Otto's becuase his fur is black or red (also congregates around his crate) and Morgan has banded sable fur. It seems to me that she blew out a bunch of coat last week during all the rain. It's been very humid like April where the week before it was cool like it should be.


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DSuddRockys stays about the same. As far as I know he has never blown his coat and he is almost 3


Dear lord are you lucky!!!!


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, Riddick grows a winter coat, he sheds all summer than as soon as fall hits his coat stops shedding and bulks up!


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Reich LOL dont get me wrong he sheds but it always about the same amount. We just vacuum all the time.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think it depends on the diet/shed. My dogs are raw fed and have had very little coat thickening during winter. I asked this question last year, as my dogs didn't get it. Onyx is almost two and really isn't a shedder. In June, she seemed to "blow" her coat but it wasn't bad at all. I was gone for a week before that, so she didn't get her regular brushing, either. Kacie ~long coat sheds a bit, but if you run your hand down her coat, it won't bring you a handful like many GSD's I see. I have parrots and they molt in the spring and fall, get the different down feathers(maybe denser for winter) for the season, daylight hours are what determine a bird to molt.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedad
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: lcht2how many of ur in-house dogs grow winter coats?
> ...


yes..in house = indoors


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

This will be Mace's first winter with me, so I have no clue. But Rade and Ryot both grew winter coats, except Ryot's never seemed to go away after that first winter (he had alot of hair). The dog crates are in the backroom with very little insulation. During the winter time we board up and seal the windows, but it stays pretty cool in there (but when it gets too too cold I bring the crate in my room). I hope Mace grows a winter coat. I LOVE thick winter coats


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

All of my dogs (and my cat) grow really nice winter coats. We spend a lot of time outside, usually 2-4 hours a day and I keep my house really cold too!


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Yep! Cherry's getting her winter coat in at the moment


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

bud grows some what of a winter coat, not much though. and we will see about wini!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

My house is kept pretty cool as well, but none of my fidelco girls have ever gotten a thick coat(or shed the tuffs of hair at the legs.) Maybe its the vacuuming. Maybe it's just genetics. (They've all been related somehow) I'll let you know when Frodo gets his adult coat.


----------

